# ***NEW ARRIVAL*** The Merlin RDTA - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (24/3/17)

Augvape are back with possibly the sexiest looking RDA on the market. 




Please Note: Each Finish of the Augvape Merlin RDTA will feature a corresponding deck finish. Stainless Steel will feature a Stainless Steel deck, Black and Gold will feature a 24K Gold Plated Deck, and Rose Gold will feature a Rose Gold Plated Deck.

Augvape's Merlin RDTA takes the innovation of the critically acclaimed Merlin platform and elevates it to present a flagship RDTA with top level features and machining. The Merlin RDTA measures 24mm in diameter with an aggressive chassis design with quality CNC engraving and a reinforced tank section. Designed to create a supremely balanced overall system, the Merlin RDTA is the first Augvape product to integrate a self sealing fill port located centrally within the deck. The Center Fill Hole measures 5mm in diameter and is sealed when fully assembled by a sealing rod positioned in the mid point of the top cap assembly. Users can quickly and efficiently fill and seal the system with minimal disassembly, either by removing the entire top cap or unthreading the top section of the top cap to access the fill port. Inside, the Merlin RDTA features a two post build deck with extra large 4mm by 4mm terminals milled into each post. Two 8mm by 2.5mm airflow slots are positioned below the intended coil mounting space, and can be throttled accordingly by turning the top cap. Taking the Merlin platform into another level, Augvape's Merlin RDTA is a robust and dynamic system that effectively combines ergonomics, versatility, and affordability into one flagship product.

Check it out here: https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/new-augvape-merlin-rdta

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver (24/3/17)

Great description @Sir Vape 
This looks very interesting

I like the easier filling and the star screws 

I chuckled when its says "aggressive chassis" - lol, sounds like something you read in a car magazine. Hehe

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sir Vape (24/3/17)

Silver said:


> Great description @Sir Vape
> This looks very interesting
> 
> I like the easier filling and the star screws
> ...



It has the GRRRRRRRRR look

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Yagya (27/3/17)

hi. i was about to order this rdta but i see its not the same velocity style deck as the 1 on the sirs website.
the 1 here has 4 holes which i prefer over the 2-holes.


----------



## daniel craig (27/3/17)

Yagya said:


> hi. i was about to order this rdta but i see its not the same velocity style deck as the 1 on the sirs website.
> the 1 here has 4 holes which i prefer over the 2-holes.


@Sir Vape has an old pic of it on this thread. I can confirm that there's only 1 Merlin RDTA and its NOT a velocity deck however, building on it is extremely easy because of how huge those posts are.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## foGGyrEader (28/3/17)

Mine's on it's way Order #26579

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig (29/3/17)

Review on this gem coming soon

Reactions: Like 3


----------

